# FINNALLY



## hedgiebum14

i finally got rose a Silent spinner super pet wheel ^^ its got solid bottoms and ridges so she cant slip, i was worried when i first got it that it would be a waste of money, Rose proved me wrong when she used it for the first time last night. is there any kind of 'heads up' i should know about wheels?


----------



## Christemo

Yeah, return it ASAP.
They're absolutely horrible wheels. Their toes get caught in the seam down the middle and rip toes off.
They come apart and fall on your hedgehog and trap them.


----------



## Christemo

This is the review of the wheel. They'd come apart on me with hamsters.
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937

If you can't order online, get a Comfort Wheel. They're the only ones in stores that are relatively ok (they have their own problems). If you can order online, order a CSW from Larry.


----------



## EinsteinsMama

Christemo beat me to it. PLEASE return it and get a Comfort Safe Wheel as it is worth the money, or check out Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel. I have posted a picture of the Silent Spinner on the review link that Christemo supplied.


----------



## hedgiebum14

EinsteinsMama said:


> Christemo beat me to it. PLEASE return it and get a Comfort Safe Wheel as it is worth the money, or check out Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel. I have posted a picture of the Silent Spinner on the review link that Christemo supplied.


Ok, this is fustrating, i herd that the carolina storm wheel is to slippery, a few hedgehog owners i know, had lost their hedgehogs to this wheel, i cant pick a wire bottom wheel because THOSE are dangerous. I also herd that the super pet, solid bottom comfort wheel isnt worth the money because it brakes easily, i watched my hedgehog run on the one i got her and it doesnt seem to drag her feet, so iam very confused


----------



## JustOnePost

Could you provide any one who claim's this I have never heard of any hedgehog having a fatal accident due to a CSBW or CSW, a hedgehog usually slips the first night or two then adjusts and finds a bucket wheel the safest option, I had previously used his wheels and they are fantastic, I now make my own bucket wheels and have never had any issues with them so I am very curious as this site is littered endlessly with posts on how horrible the silent spinner is and how it can be very dangerous to hedgehogs.

If you have read even a few of the threads on wheels here you should fine the closest thing to safe hedgehog wheels in stores are Comfort Wheels however there is much still to be desired on these wheels or the Flying Saucers.


----------



## ashh51191

i have the comfort wheel and it does break but i just twist tie it to the side of the cage it doesn't break if you keep the stand on it. I have the silent spinner before, you cannot clean it properly the pee and poop get in the seams as well as the chance of little toes getting caught, CSW'S are your best bet besides the comfort wheel.


----------



## Christemo

hedgiebum14 said:


> EinsteinsMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christemo beat me to it. PLEASE return it and get a Comfort Safe Wheel as it is worth the money, or check out Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel. I have posted a picture of the Silent Spinner on the review link that Christemo supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is fustrating, i herd that the carolina storm wheel is to slippery, a few hedgehog owners i know, had lost their hedgehogs to this wheel, i cant pick a wire bottom wheel because THOSE are dangerous. I also herd that the super pet, solid bottom comfort wheel isnt worth the money because it brakes easily, i watched my hedgehog run on the one i got her and it doesnt seem to drag her feet, so iam very confused
Click to expand...

Show me the source.
Look at the picture in that thread. See the red? That's blood.


----------



## LarryT

hedgiebum14 said:


> EinsteinsMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christemo beat me to it. PLEASE return it and get a Comfort Safe Wheel as it is worth the money, or check out Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel. I have posted a picture of the Silent Spinner on the review link that Christemo supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is fustrating, i herd that the carolina storm wheel is to slippery, a few hedgehog owners i know, had lost their hedgehogs to this wheel, i cant pick a wire bottom wheel because THOSE are dangerous. I also herd that the super pet, solid bottom comfort wheel isnt worth the money because it brakes easily, i watched my hedgehog run on the one i got her and it doesnt seem to drag her feet, so iam very confused
Click to expand...

That's a bunch of BS, no one has lost a hog due to one of my wheels. Cake topper and bucket wheels have been around many years long before I ever started making them and they have always been a favorite of many a hedgehog owner. The Silent Spinner is horrible, there are better options like making your own wheel or buying a Comfort Wheel. The Comfort Wheel is sold in lots of stores and is usually less than $20, here's a link to the review on it viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14938


----------



## Sar-uh

You might also consider a Flying Saucer, which has ridges on it. My hedgie uses it. Here's a post with pros and cons:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14916


----------



## hedgiebum14

Christemo said:


> Yeah, return it ASAP.
> They're absolutely horrible wheels. Their toes get caught in the seam down the middle and rip toes off.
> They come apart and fall on your hedgehog and trap them.


I would very very much like to thank you for the warning and the help, where can i get more information about the carolina storm wheel?


----------



## hedgiebum14

LarryT said:


> hedgiebum14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EinsteinsMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christemo beat me to it. PLEASE return it and get a Comfort Safe Wheel as it is worth the money, or check out Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel. I have posted a picture of the Silent Spinner on the review link that Christemo supplied.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is fustrating, i herd that the carolina storm wheel is to slippery, a few hedgehog owners i know, had lost their hedgehogs to this wheel, i cant pick a wire bottom wheel because THOSE are dangerous. I also herd that the super pet, solid bottom comfort wheel isnt worth the money because it brakes easily, i watched my hedgehog run on the one i got her and it doesnt seem to drag her feet, so iam very confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bunch of BS, no one has lost a hog due to one of my wheels. Cake topper and bucket wheels have been around many years long before I ever started making them and they have always been a favorite of many a hedgehog owner. The Silent Spinner is horrible, there are better options like making your own wheel or buying a Comfort Wheel. The Comfort Wheel is sold in lots of stores and is usually less than $20, here's a link to the review on it viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14938
Click to expand...

Im sorry if i offended you, but, a hedgehog owner i have herd of had her hedgehog slip off the wheel and brake his leg, she recomended not to get it in her care video on youtube,


----------



## JustOnePost

Just want to point out about 99% of Youtube videos on hedgehogs are very poor and offer bad care information or present a very cooperative hedgehog for the care thus not presenting the true nature of hedgehogs.

Youtube videos are very very deceptive and in most cases offer misinformation with many dangerous ideas offered in care videos, I would like to see this user's videos myself I tried a google search of youtube not recommending the CSBW and I found nothing.

As I stated previously bucket Wheels and Cake Wheels have been the safest wheels for a long time now for hedgehogs. Its okay as many people get misinformation about hedgehog care and by asking questions and posting here you are trying to do the best for your hedgehog.


----------



## mary ellen

* Since I don't have my hedgehog yet, I can only speak from my experience with the Silent Spinner when I had my teddy bear hamster. The Silent Spinner was quiet, while the others wheels I tried were not. I'd be in the same room and have to look over at her cage to see is she was running in it because it was so quiet. The middle seam never separated and my hamster ran in her wheel constantly. The wheel was attached to the side of the cage and never came loose. I'm surprised to hear such negative comments about the Silent Spinner because I loved mine and so did my hamster. I never had a safety issue arise and felt it was very safe. Maybe it is different when a hedgehog uses the Silent Spinner, since they are heavier; but the larger size wheel is bigger, and you'd think it would safely accommodate a hedgehog. This was my favorite wheel over the other wheels that were sold at the pet shops. Again, I'm only sharing my personal experience with my Syrian hamster using the Silent Spinner wheel. *


----------



## mary ellen

I checked the reviews for the Silent Spinner and some hedgehog owners had no problem with it and they loved theirs; but, those that had the wheel get loose and fall off the side of the cage found away to fix it, so it was safe for their hedgehog. This is what they said to do.
*" I just went to Home Depot with my wheel to get a 1/4" hex nut with lock washer to replace yellow knob. If you can bring your wheel to any hardware store to purchase correct size hex nut, this will solve your problem. Wheel will last a long time with handy modifications. "*


----------



## moxieberry

mary ellen - the possibility of the silent spinner wheel falling apart is secondary to the main danger it has for hedgehogs. The way the two plastic pieces are connected creates a 'seam' along the middle of the wheel. This can (and has, often) catch on the feet and especially the nails of hedgehogs. Nails can be ripped out by it. There was a photo posted recently of a silent spinner splattered with blood after being run on by a hedgehog.

Hamsters don't have the same requirements that hedgehogs do when it comes to this kind of thing. As far as I'm aware (never having owned a hamster), they can run on wire wheels without any problem; their feet, for whatever reason, are not as delicate in that regard, and their feet/toes/nails aren't the same. Hedgehogs aren't rodents, after all. What works for a hamster or mouse isn't going to work for a hedgehog.

The other problem with the silent spinner for hedgehogs is that, because they poop and pee when they run, the seam in the wheel can traps clumps of poop. Also the fact that the running surface is curved (lower at the middle, higher at the outer edge) means that the feces and especially the urine are trapped there; the urine is unable to run off, which makes the wheel slippery and also causes the fumes from the pee to stay within the wheel. Still, this is secondary to the fact that the wheel can easily cause a hedgehog injury.


----------



## LarryT

mary ellen said:


> I checked the reviews for the Silent Spinner and some hedgehog owners had no problem with it and they loved theirs; but, those that had the wheel get loose and fall off the side of the cage found away to fix it, so it was safe for their hedgehog. This is what they said to do.
> *" I just went to Home Depot with my wheel to get a 1/4" hex nut with lock washer to replace yellow knob. If you can bring your wheel to any hardware store to purchase correct size hex nut, this will solve your problem. Wheel will last a long time with handy modifications. "*


viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937


----------



## raerysdyk

LarryT said:


> mary ellen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the reviews for the Silent Spinner and some hedgehog owners had no problem with it and they loved theirs; but, those that had the wheel get loose and fall off the side of the cage found away to fix it, so it was safe for their hedgehog. This is what they said to do.
> *" I just went to Home Depot with my wheel to get a 1/4" hex nut with lock washer to replace yellow knob. If you can bring your wheel to any hardware store to purchase correct size hex nut, this will solve your problem. Wheel will last a long time with handy modifications. "*
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937
Click to expand...

Thank you Larry for posting that link. The last picture with all the blood should be enough to convince any hedgie owner (or future owner) to never buy this wheel. It's true, The Silent Spinner is silent...but the possible dangers that it poses for a hedgehog should outweigh everything else.

Larry's wheels are the best, Brillo loves it. he's up to ~8 miles a night on it- 4 more miles than what he was on with the Comfort Wheel. I would recommend it for any hedgie owner.


----------



## Christemo

They aren't quiet, either. Just wait a few months. They're loud.
Look at the blood, and think of that lovely emergency vet bill. Think of the pain your hedgehog would be in, because you would not listen to the advice of experienced owners.
Here is the information on the CSW.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Just to add, I've had one of Larry's Carolina Storm wheels since I've had Kashi... so almost 2 years now, and I've never had a single problem. The only time it seemed a bit problematic was when I tightened the nut thingie at the back too tight, and so it was squeaking. That was not Larry's fault. HEDGEHOGS DO NOT SLIP ON CSWs!!!

I'd like to see this Youtube video. And it makes me wonder why this owner did not contact Larry about the problem if it was serious enough to break a leg.


----------



## Christemo

They haven't posted the video yet, so I highly doubt it exists.


----------



## mary ellen

*When I get my hedgehog I will definitely get The Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel. It will be easier to clean plus it will be safer for my hedgehog. I like the way it looks, and it comes with the litter tray underneath. I enjoyed reading all the reviews on this wheel, which were all positive. I agree that the Silent Spinner would not be a good choice for a hedgehog. *


----------



## Christemo

And they are DEAD silent. And the poo just flakes right off. and they're silent. and they're sturdy. and they're silent....


----------



## hedgiebum14

All the hulabaloo about these wheels are getting out of hand, the truth is no wheel is safer then the last because many hedghog owners have wire bottom wheels and never had one complaint, each hedgehog is effected differently, if i see that the wheel has damaging and if my hedgehogs health is in danger, i will switch the weel, however my hedgehog seems to be doing fine for the time being, and if that changes, i will switch the the CSW because it is #1 recomended. For now, i want to see if this wheel can be sutible, not everyone complains about this wheel, and that is for the experiance. Im sorry if i offended anyone, i just wanted to know more about this wheel and now that im informed i will use this knowledge, so thank you all very very much  you all are very very good hedehog owners and i know where to go for help everytime


----------



## Christemo

Is it better to be safe than to have a toe ripped off?


----------



## JustOnePost

hedgiebum14 said:


> All the hulabaloo about these wheels are getting out of hand, the truth is no wheel is safer then the last because many hedghog owners have wire bottom wheels and never had one complaint, each hedgehog is effected differently, if i see that the wheel has damaging and if my hedgehogs health is in danger, i will switch the weel, however my hedgehog seems to be doing fine for the time being, and if that changes, i will switch the the CSW because it is #1 recomended. For now, i want to see if this wheel can be sutible, not everyone complains about this wheel, and that is for the experiance. Im sorry if i offended anyone, i just wanted to know more about this wheel and now that im informed i will use this knowledge, so thank you all very very much  you all are very very good hedehog owners and i know where to go for help everytime


I know that may seem okay but why risk it? There have been numerous reports of the injuries why risk it, so some haven't been hurt, other's have why take a gamble?

I've reviewed your post history here including you leaving because you felt people were attacking you when they were trying to help and I've noticed you have had many mis informations such as:

Ivermectin used on your hedgehog you should count yourself luck your hedgehog did not become partly paralyzed or die this drug even slightly overdosed has crippled many animals not just hedgehogs even dogs including fatally.

Hedgehog food, you had two topics about your hedgehog and showing what appeared to be an underweight hedgehog and choose to ignore that the hedgehog food had led to many issues including malnutrition over time. People gave you sound advice and you choose to take it as them calling you a poor owner which isn't the case many people are very misinformed about pet care, it happens.

This wheel case is another huge example why you would choose to use it when you have a picture of a wheel cake in hedgehog blood and think well it won't happen to my hog she likes it is beyond me and again you claim the CSBW has broken a leg based on youtube users comments, please provide this video and I promise this user probably offers poor advice.

I am in no way perfect nor trying to make you feel bad, just wanting to help you realize you're taking unnecessary risks with your hedgehog


----------



## Sar-uh

Here's another account of the Silent Spinner hurting an animal:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2FU98...e=UTF8&ASIN=B0006IK0PQ&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

"When I got this wheel for my hamster, I thought it was great. Cute, quiet, made her run like the wind. Then I saw the little blood prints all inside the wheel and her cage. Checked her out and found that one of her feet had a layer of skin scraped off. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure it was from one of the grooves where the 2 sections of plastic click together. They are pretty sharp..."

If you read other reviews on that product page, you'll see many other accounts of the wheel tipping over on top of the animal.

Why wait until it happens? It's like saying,"I know a lot of people say a plastic bag is a dangerous toy for infants, but my baby seems to be doing fine for the time being."


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Also If it's a money thing with getting a different wheel think how expensive that vet visit will be and the pain your hedgehog will go through. Not to mention the stress. Most hedgehogs don't like the vet as it is. 
It just isn't worth it.


----------



## hedgiebum14

Unfortenutley i lost the receit, i thought it was a safe wheel because lots of owners had this wheel. Id like to remind you im a beginer and i still have to learn a few things and im getting alot of mixed information.so, im very sorry. Its stressfull and challenging but i knew exacly what i was getting into when i bought my hedgehog, and you guys have been a major help, and thank you for that. But im in the middle of school and a job so itll be a while before i get a new wheel. Thank you for letting me know how dagerous these wheels can be.  rose would thank you to if she wasnt a hedghog


----------



## Christemo

If you're in middle school, and have no job, then your parents should have no problem purchasing a new wheel for you.
Show them this thread. Let them read this. Let them see how much $$$ vet bills can cost, and I think that they will buy a new $20 wheel, instead of paying $500 on a vet bill.
There is much misinformation on the internet, however, you are not taking any of our information to heart. You seem to think the "petstores" are right. Well, they're not. Pet stores are out for profits, not for help.


----------



## hedgiebum14

Christemo said:


> If you're in middle school, and have no job, then your parents should have no problem purchasing a new wheel for you.
> Show them this thread. Let them read this. Let them see how much $$$ vet bills can cost, and I think that they will buy a new $20 wheel, instead of paying $500 on a vet bill.
> There is much misinformation on the internet, however, you are not taking any of our information to heart. You seem to think the "petstores" are right. Well, they're not. Pet stores are out for profits, not for help.


Actually im in highschool, i need a job. I bought rose with my momney so now my dad says that shes my responsibilty, which im ok with. I need a resume to start which will be no probelm, then i have to find a decent place to look. It might be a bit until then though so for now, ill have to "hedgehog proof" the wheel


----------



## chelsea.kang

I feel like I've seen the video referenced in this thread. I'll look for it when I have a chance.


----------



## Kalandra

If you are good with tools or know someone that is, you can always make your own from a bucket or a cake cover. I have a couple of links for different ways to make wheels on my website. One is to a thread here, one to a youtube video, the other to another website... All three give different ways to make wheels. http://mihog.org/products.phtml, scroll down to the bottom of the page for the links.

Instead of the roller/casters that are mentioned in the links, I use an inline roller skate. You don't have to screw it onto the wheel to attach it either, you can cut little holes and zip tie it to the wheel... Just a few other ideas on how to modify the instructions given.


----------



## gogrnny1955

We have 2 CSW's and never had any problem with them.
Our hogs use them every night and love them almost more then their wormies.

Even had a mother and daughter in the same cage temp. and mom pulled her
baby off it and down the ramp so she could go and use it herself.

We had the comfort wheel before we knew better and it fell apart the first night.
We were lucky it did as we returned it the next day.

Forgot to thank Larry so now I will, Thank you Larry for such a great wheel, soon we will be getting 2 of the smaller ones
as well.
Top of my wish list.
Diane, Harpo and Sally


----------



## chelsea.kang

This is probably the video.


----------



## JustOnePost

She didn't see it happen and is just claiming it was due to the CSW, however the video shows the C & C Cages with very low walls and five by five grids which are dangerous for escape and climbing which could easily have caused these injuries as well. Basically it seems she assumed it was the CSW and switched to a Comfort Wheel because the grooves are better for traction.

Watched a few videos and while this person isn't the worst youtube hedgehog care video person has many faults and mis-information both vocally and visually.

Sometimes the worst things imaginable come from the best intentions, I don't think this personal intentionally is trying to bad mouth or wrong anyone however they're care videos do miss a lot of things and cover somethings that many find undesirable in hedgehog care.


----------



## LarryT

gogrnny1955 said:


> We have 2 CSW's and never had any problem with them.
> Our hogs use them every night and love them almost more then their wormies.
> 
> Even had a mother and daughter in the same cage temp. and mom pulled her
> baby off it and down the ramp so she could go and use it herself.
> 
> We had the comfort wheel before we knew better and it fell apart the first night.
> We were lucky it did as we returned it the next day.
> 
> Forgot to thank Larry so now I will, Thank you Larry for such a great wheel, soon we will be getting 2 of the smaller ones
> as well.
> Top of my wish list.
> Diane, Harpo and Sally


Thank you!  Glad yall like them.


----------



## LarryT

JustOnePost said:


> She didn't see it happen and is just claiming it was due to the CSW, however the video shows the C & C Cages with very low walls and five by five grids which are dangerous for escape and climbing which could easily have caused these injuries as well. Basically it seems she assumed it was the CSW and switched to a Comfort Wheel because the grooves are better for traction.
> 
> Watched a few videos and while this person isn't the worst youtube hedgehog care video person has many faults and mis-information both vocally and visually.
> 
> Sometimes the worst things imaginable come from the best intentions, I don't think this personal intentionally is trying to bad mouth or wrong anyone however they're care videos do miss a lot of things and cover somethings that many find undesirable in hedgehog care.


I think they may like pretending and Youtube is the perfect place.  They blocked me from commenting :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Justonepost: Hope you don't mind stole some of your text and put it on the youtube thing. xD

Larry: Got your back D;


----------



## hedgiebum14

chelsea.kang said:


> This is probably the video.


Thats it


----------



## PJM

I listened to the video. If I ever decided to breed, I would love & cherish & keep every single "breeding" hedgie. Even if it was no longer "useful" To do otherwise just makes it an employee - or worse - a prostitute. 

That being said - I highly doubt the Carolina Storm Wheel caused a broken leg. And if it ever did, it would be like your seatbelt causing a broken rib. Things could have been much, much worse.


----------



## LarryT

hedgiebum14 said:


> chelsea.kang said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it
Click to expand...

It has been removed.


----------

